# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Invertebrates >  My Humble Shrimp Tank

## redsuns

Hi Guys, just wanna share my humble shrimp tank which I finally completed setting up today( got some ideas from looking around the forum and the slope idea from a bro in another forum). Feel free to comment and give me some advice for improvement. Its currently cycling...  :Smile: 

Enjoy!

----------


## hyun007

Taller object is usually better for the background rather than in the front espe
cially when your tank is rectangular in shape.
For your current design, I think it works better in a square shape tank.

I like color of the rock(looks like a volcanic rock to me) that you used for your moss. It stand out and make the tank less boring.
The only offset is that your tank and water level is so much higher than your main display piece.

I am not so sure about that cluster of pebbles but you can keep a couple for foreground display.
Am not a fan of java moss as they are messy and stand out a lot.

What kind of shrimp will you be keeping?

----------


## redsuns

> Taller object is usually better for the background rather than in the front espe
> cially when your tank is rectangular in shape.
> For your current design, I think it works better in a square shape tank.
> 
> I like color of the rock(looks like a volcanic rock to me) that you used for your moss. It stand out and make the tank less boring.
> The only offset is that your tank and water level is so much higher than your main display piece.
> 
> I am not so sure about that cluster of pebbles but you can keep a couple for foreground display.
> Am not a fan of java moss as they are messy and stand out a lot.
> ...


Thanks for the comments bro! The moss on the lava rock is whipping moss and the other on top of the slope is fissiden according to the lfs I got from..

I would be keeping low grade CRS for this tank and prob some FRS too..  :Smile:

----------


## jojoe

Try not to use those rocks

----------


## ZackZhou

haha. brother, you got the flora from y618 right?  :Very Happy:

----------


## hellomyfriend

weeping moss from Y618 spotted

----------


## redsuns

> Try not to use those rocks


You referring to the big rock? Any more details u know/have about the rock? I asked the uncle from the lfs and he told me it would not affect the ph tts why I dare to use it..




> haha. brother, you got the flora from y618 right?





> weeping moss from Y618 spotted


Bingo! haha  :Very Happy:

----------


## doofie22

i like it though  :Smile:

----------


## redsuns

> i like it though


Thanks Mate! Added stuff to my tank and will update soon!  :Smile:

----------


## Kenng

Bingo! haha  :Very Happy: [/QUOTE]

I thought the uncle mentioned these moss not for sale?

----------


## redsuns

> Bingo! haha


I thought the uncle mentioned these moss not for sale?[/QUOTE]

The ones in the fully matured tank are not for sale but they have another one semi matured ones that are tied to lava rocks near the counter which are for sale..

----------


## redsuns

Some updates on my tank..added in some new moss and DW from my old setup and transferred my shrimps from my old tank..some orange, cherry and 2 fire red shrimplets  :Smile:

----------


## redsuns

Some new additions!  :Very Happy:

----------


## redsuns



----------


## Dean

Your tank looking great.  :Well done: 

Are you using cooler get to lower the tank temperature? How long can it last?

----------


## redsuns

> Your tank looking great. 
> 
> Are you using cooler get to lower the tank temperature? How long can it last?


Thanks Bro..yup..there are 2 sizes the 350ml one is said to last for 5 hours and the 500 ml one is supposed to last for 7 hours..did not really went to time but I will have sets of 3(2 big 1 small) at a time so I can alternate between the 2 sets...

----------


## Fullraid

Nice tank setup.  :Smile:

----------


## fongzai92

nice and neat setup ! have u injecting any co2 ? your firemoss being very well !

----------


## redsuns

> Nice tank setup.


Thanks bro




> nice and neat setup ! have u injecting any co2 ? your firemoss being very well !


Nope..no CO2..just lighting and cool water  :Smile:  You mean the moss on the lava rocks ya? According to the uncle at Y618, they are weeping moss

----------


## ZackZhou

hey i think you can remove the dw where there is flower like grass looking plant on it. it is said to be GU JING, but its fake. now i only see the real one recently at seaview. the real gu jing will have shoot coming out from the centre all the way up.  :Smile:  hope you know which im talking about.

----------


## redsuns

> hey i think you can remove the dw where there is flower like grass looking plant on it. it is said to be GU JING, but its fake. now i only see the real one recently at seaview. the real gu jing will have shoot coming out from the centre all the way up.  hope you know which im talking about.


Hey bro..they are dying off already..brown and slowly coming out one by one..so yup..I will remove them! haha..they look so nice and green and fake when I bought them..even asked the auntie at C328 if its fake but she said its real! haha..Shall make a trip down to Seaview soon to look at the real one..are they sold in similar fashion or?

----------


## brianz_410

Nice and neat~

----------


## ZackZhou

seaview plant them in the substrate, selling at $7.50 per stock

----------


## redsuns

> Nice and neat~


Thanks Bro!  :Smile: 




> seaview plant them in the substrate, selling at $7.50 per stock


Oh..in the tanks where there are lots of plants in them?

----------


## dannyfish

> Thanks Bro..yup..there are 2 sizes the 350ml one is said to last for 5 hours and the 500 ml one is supposed to last for 7 hours..did not really went to time but I will have sets of 3(2 big 1 small) at a time so I can alternate between the 2 sets...


wow tat a interesting method...where u bought the cooler at? cost?

----------


## equidorz

Dannyfish, ice pack can be bought at daiso. $2 per piece.

----------


## dannyfish

> Dannyfish, ice pack can be bought at daiso. $2 per piece.


Hi thank for the info
Actually I happened to came across this Coleman brand ice pack for $6+

So how u use it? Just place it near the glass tank or what? 

I tried to place the ice pack near the glass tank but when I touch the glas, it wasn't feel v cold le

----------


## Ronaldlim

nice tank!

----------


## SeahSengYong

What rock is that?
It might not increase PH but GH might be brought up.

----------


## globalcookie

How many shrimps did you add into that tank and over what span of time?

Adding in too many shrimps within short span of time may crash the water perimeter. Amonia spike, etc

----------


## redsuns

Hey Guys, I have since sold away this setup and only left with this 2 feet shrimp tank http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum...ank?highlight=

 :Smile:

----------

